# New pic, Bit of motivation for anyone starting off



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Guys

been training quite hard this past month, however diets been off, Iv just put together the pics from when i was 22st, im now 14.5st and a lottttt less fat!

Hopefully might motivate anyone starting out!!

Joel


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

wow fantastic you should be proud of yourself mate! whats the time zone between the 2 pics?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Those abs sneaking through


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Good work man :thumbup1:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

That's not the same guy. The one with muscles has tattoos

Haha just kidding fella. Excellent transformation


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

wow looking good there mate


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Great transformation..


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Brilliant work mate really motivating. I posted similar weight loss pics here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134210-progress-so-far-pics.html recently, your shoulders are looking really good. I'm still looking to lose a little weight before going for a lean bulk.

What's next for you?


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome fella, keep doing what ya doing as its working  good luck


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Great work mate, you look even heavier at 14st.

Well done bud, keep up the hard work!


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Mate my non biological brother :L i started at 23 stone and i got my BF % done and so on and they're thinking i'm around 14.5 - 15 stone without the fat, just a few more weeks now, how long has it taken you?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

repped great work buddy


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

well done bosher, keep it up bro


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Very well done mate. U should be proud. Keep smashing it up


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

Genuinely impressive stuff. What sort of time frame is there between the before and after?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

brilliant mate-you'll be getting loads more poontang now eh?


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

well done, a real inspiration to fatties, i bet you have some bad ass stretch marks though.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

looking awesome mate, nice and symmetrical too, f*cking great stuff!!


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Excellent results there. Be interested to know what training you done, what nutrition was like and what the time frame was.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Brilliant mate. Whats your diet been like to achieve those results?? Any special supplements been used?!?

Again brilliant progress mate


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Well done mate !


----------



## braveheart32 (Nov 6, 2010)

well done mate


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Well done fella, did you add lots of cardio for that ?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Well done pal...I love to see fellas doing this kind of thing and losing weight..Ive a seriously overweight friend whos been slobbering about with weigh****chers and despite telling him many times hes wasting his time and money he keeps going for the little kick he gets when he loses a pound or two. The 3 course chinese meal on a friday night putting it back on him in no time. Ill be showing him your thread here to try and wise him up. Fair play again.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

good job mate.


----------



## Mkwilson (May 29, 2011)

Welldone fella!


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Great work there mate , proves thats anything is possible when you show true dedication


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Cheeky update shot, Gonna be getting back on it so will post some loggage soooon!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

woah ! impressive !! how much better do you feel now ? i know i felt like a new person when i got mine off !!


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

good work mate!!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Very inspirational, what was your diet/training?


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

what was the time frame of the pics mate ? lookin well great keep up the good work .. thats just helpd inspire me


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

All im looking for is a time frame... Well done btw.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome change that pal, well done!


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Great results! Some transformation. How ling it take? Natty or chemical assisted? Good inspiration for anyone wanting to get into shape


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

amazing ! reps


----------



## Kingkennyno1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Don't look 22 st to start but let us know ure time frame n wat use done . Well done


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

cool pics...its amazing how you got rid of the tats and became fat... 

Just kidding....you've made fantastic progress...reps


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Good work mate, did well in getting me motivated!

I want to know (as does everybody else), what was the time frame between the 2 pics?


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great work mate


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Inspired going to smash my Hiit tonight, thankyou. And again, bump for time frame, diet and meds used mate


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

timeframe from mega fat to now is like 7 yearsish? had a LOT of ups and downs... like... 22st to 17 to 19 t 14 to 19 to 14... etc... find it very easy to put on weight! feeling shiiiiit right now after a week of missing the gym! getting back on it though, been tonight and got a new diet all printed out.

diet is bespoke to the individual so im not going to share the countlesss diets that iv used, it wouldnt be sensible and people looking at this thread to get a diet really need to do the research on the forum and look at the one that fits your lifestyle

meds - countless fat burners... proteins.. cycles as below

first cycle was H-Drol

second was 500mg Test E + winni

3rd was Anavar

4th was Onerip (this got me to the shape i am today really, really transformed me)

currently on t-bullets, considering doing onerip again!

Thanks for all the kind words

Joel


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

Did you cycle when you were quite out of shape? Well done you look great, i'm in the same boat if i fall off my diet and eat what i like my body wants to be 17.5st, i can diet down to about 15st and thats where i fall off but this time im going all the way!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeh i cycles on in various shapes, none of them anywhere near what all the guys say like, get down to 10% before you do it, end of the day AAS + working out right means your body uses a lot more energy to function/live/repair in the day, so if you team that up with a decent diet + sleep your gonna lose a lot of fat, the one rip cycle was amazing or me, i went up to about 14.8st then 2 weeks after i was off it, went down to 13 7, dropped loads of water and looked to lean/defined, tren is really what changed me i think


----------

